# Would you survive?



## Giaguara (Apr 23, 2004)

An online survival test ..    - Would you survive?   ::alien:: 

I got 9 of 17 .. "survived badly injured" .. How well do the survival instincts of you others work?


----------



## gollum84 (Apr 23, 2004)

I scored a 12 out of 17...  it said.....

"You're alive...but badly injured or maimed for life.  With a little effort, you, too, can be an extreme survivor."


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 23, 2004)

10/17 (but i have watched the program before so...)


----------



## mdnky (Apr 24, 2004)

17 of 17, but I'm not too impressed with the questions.  They have a 'fuzzy logic' on some things (probably to cover their backside in case of any legal actions), but some answers I would do aren't there.  Some for the better, some not.

Dog attacks me?  Well, it'll be introduced to my friend Glock.  Chances are if I saw a Tornado, I'd chase it.  The desert question about using your water is a bit misleading and is a bit complicated.  Their 'use it' stance is a bit controversial IMHO.  Still trying to figure out where the 'seats' materialized in the mob.


----------



## pds (Apr 24, 2004)

or how you swim away from a fuselage when you're dead! 

Maimed for life - but that dog is still wondering how a two legged dog growls fiercer than he does. (really - stand still when a dog attacks!?)

funny, take the test again and it says "Feel free to taunt the predatory animal of your choice." I'll choose the dog!


----------



## ScottW (Apr 24, 2004)

12/17. Animal questions got me.


----------



## markceltic (Apr 24, 2004)

10/17 badly injured or maimed for life ,what a bummer !


----------



## Easter (Apr 25, 2004)

16 out of 17
You have what it takes to be an extreme survivor!
Reward yourself with a Gloria Gaynor "I Will
Survive" T-shirt, and feel free to taunt the
predatory animal of your choice.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2004)

Guess I am worst: 8/17 
Should I be concerned about this result?


----------



## markceltic (Apr 25, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Guess I am worst: 8/17
> Should I be concerned about this result?


                                            Only if you never venture outside of your house


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 25, 2004)

hehe, finally a good reason to stay at home


----------



## markceltic (Apr 25, 2004)

another reason to stay home is to have more posts than anyone else on here,2,690 since Feb.2002 you must be a pasty white,suffer from lack of sunlight?


----------



## mi5moav (Apr 25, 2004)

Many of the questions had two correct answers I think 5 questions had 2 answers. Yeh, the mob one was ridiculous, I wasn't even thinking bleachers put folding/portable chairs I could just see someon hiding under a plastic lawn chair. I also 100% do not agree with the floatation device theory. Many many of my comrades even if told to would inflate life vests before impact. Inflatin your life vest and stealing other life vests around you and creating a airbag curtain around you could actually help you survive a crash, so that one was bs. Also, If I know the plane is going down in rough sees i will definetly find the life rafts also as well as flairs and other items that may be useful if i'm going to be out in the ocean for 3 to 5 days. Think tom hanks castaway... if he didn't get the life raft never would have been a movie.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2004)

Easter said:
			
		

> 16 out of 17
> You have what it takes to be an extreme survivor!
> Reward yourself with a Gloria Gaynor "I Will
> Survive" T-shirt, and feel free to taunt the
> predatory animal of your choice.



Nooo ... "I will survive" makes me remember B-class movies such as Boat Trip [two guys trapped in a gay cruise] .. where always in some schene they have Gloria Gaynor ... It sounds so passé (that I have to put it on sometimes just for that reason).


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

I got 9/17 the first time, same as Gia, and 17/17 the second time of course...

One question actually has 3 correct answers, the one about finding water in the desert.  Oh, come on, I can't get 0/17?  Well, 1/17 is just as bad: I am so dead, I never stood a chance.  I need to brush up on my survival skills.

Oh, and Mark, I don't believe we've met.  I'm Arden, and I am the post king of this site.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 26, 2004)

Arden responds to almost EVERYTHING (if not twice or thrice )


----------



## symphonix (Apr 26, 2004)

I got 14 out of 17 ...
'You have what it takes to be an extreme survivor!
Reward yourself with a Gloria Gaynor "I Will
Survive" T-shirt, and feel free to taunt the
predatory animal of your choice.'


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> Arden responds to almost EVERYTHING (if not twice or thrice )


 Actually I don't, it just seems like it because I respond to a lot of stuff all at once and all the threads cluster together.

I do, however, respond to comments about myself...


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 26, 2004)

I would think that the sharks are very near sighted. Like if you are a water animal, why would you need a 21 / 20 eye sight? So if they have no need to see well (just rather smell, and feel the move) why would you stare them if they can't see it?


----------



## ScottW (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree on the shark thing... that was weird. Although I aced the tornado safety feature, there is some thinking that you are better to attempt to out drive the tornado (at right angles) than to stop and take cover in a ditch. In most cases, I would agree.


----------



## chevy (Apr 26, 2004)

11 of 17. I though I would do 100% for the plane questions... but I didn't.


----------



## Arden (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, if a tornado's coming right toward you, it can be a good idea to drive away from it at a perpendicular angle to the direction it's heading.  Can be, but might not be if it suddenly decides to follow you.

Scott, I should hope you aced the tornado questions... after all, your state was made famous for it!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

the only tornado I faced by now was on toilet when I flushed


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey, there were tornado warnings here last tuesday .. also a few times while we were out in the evening, the sky looked suspiciously dark and orange ... my primary concern: "why did I leave the camera home?"


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 27, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> "why did I leave the camera home?"


To add some fresh pics to this thread!


----------



## markceltic (Apr 27, 2004)

Someone with such an eye should always carry their cam with them.


----------



## Arden (Apr 28, 2004)

Gia... the question is... at this point in time, where is "here" for you?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2004)

.. *checks out Arden's IP* .. your "here" is ... nevermind.  My "here" right now is ..

wait, what a perfect place to post a picture of a shark that I took last year ... in KY  ::angel::


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 30, 2004)

I got a 14/17.  I messed up on the animal ones...like I'm just going to stand still if a dog is attacking me...


----------



## mdnky (May 2, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> wait, what a perfect place to post a picture of a shark that I took last year ... in KY  ::angel::



We have sharks in KY?  Ught-o!  <G>


----------



## cigar (May 2, 2004)

15/17 was my score.
The shark thing went wrong for me.
All the others were piece of cake for me as a former SF.moron


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

15/17, because the questions on the Plane part were messed up. I'm going to try and find a life raft if I fall in the arctic ocean at night, not swim away randomly. And I'm certainly not going to leave my life vest un-inflated at the risk I'll be knocked un-conscious  on impact


----------

